# مراحل عملية التدريب



## جمعة محمد سلامة (24 فبراير 2012)

*شريحة العرض المرفقة توضح مراحل عملية مراقبة التلوث ؛ وهي جزء من دورة السلامة الصناعية / متقدم*​


----------



## sayed00 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى جمعه

موضوع ادارة التدريب من المواضيع الهامة لكم من يتعظ؟؟؟

فقط عاوز تدريب للترويح شوية عن النفس


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخي جمعة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fraidi (14 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا :7:


----------



## فهد الضاري (20 مارس 2012)

جهد مبارك ..... لاهنت


----------

